# Banding doves?



## Kukrii (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey all! Just a quick question, and yes I am keeping the two doves I have as of now- they have done so much better recently!! Anyways, they are siblings, and the exact same morph, and it's becoming very hard to tell them apart from one another. I was just thinking pigeon bands for their legs, one each with a different color, just to tell them apart as they are extremely similar, in both personality and color now. And, being doves, are always together, even if sitting on me. Just wondering! Are there any dove-specific bands or is there a better way to tell them apart? Not a problem if I can't, it would just be nice to have some way for me and others to tell them apart. (I have a bird-sitter that comes and cares for them when I am on the rare trip away from home- say if something happens, it would be nice to tell them apart. 
Thanks, 
Kukrii 

PS: If it is ok to band, what size? Thinking of just two snap-on marking bands from Foy's, nothing fancy. They are ringneck doves, just now 3 years.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would probably just paint the toenail of one of them with something. Or call a pigeon supply and ask what size the band would need to be.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Below the pigeon section in this link is a dove section for ring sizing. May be of help. 

https://www.avianid.co.uk/ring-sizes-pigeons


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How did you find that?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

It's part of the animal genetics site where I have mine DNA tested Jay, I get my rings from there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh. Handy.


----------

